# get/give a needle



## kc1005

Ciao.  Mia figlia ha una casetta di primo soccorso e c'è un ago.  Vorrei dirle "Give Mommy a needle" e "Mommy is giving you a needle".  Credo che si possa dire "Fai il vacino a Mamma" ma non è un po' formale?  Grazie!


----------



## Blackman

Hmmm...I don't get where _vaccino_ comes from....

_Dai/passa un ago alla mamma._
_Mamma ti dà un ago._
_Prendi l'ago che ti dà la mamma._


----------



## kc1005

Grazie!  Un'amica mia italiana mi ha detto "vaccino" quando mia figlia andava dalla dottoressa per un "ago".  Mi ha detto "Si è fatta il vaccino" per "She is getting her shot/ vaccination".  Non è corretto?


----------



## Blackman

Ah, ok...

She is getting her vaccination = _Sta facendo/sta per fare il vaccino/ha fatto il vaccino._

_Ago_ is only _needle, _not _vaccination._


----------



## Voce

kc1005 said:


> Ciao. Mia figlia ha una cassetta del pronto soccorso nella quale c'è un ago. Vorrei dirle "Give Mommy a needle" e "Mommy is giving you a needle". Credo che si possa dire "Fai il vaccino a Mamma", ma non è un po' formale? Grazie!


----------



## CPA

I think you're referring to what would be an injection in BE. In which case "needle" would be "siringa" in Italian. "Ago" is usually used for sewing.

_Fai una puntura a mamma._
_Mamma ti fa una puntura._


----------



## Voce

Grazie, CPA, avrei dovuto correggere "ago" con "siringa"...


----------



## kc1005

Grazie...quindi "the needle" è "la siringa"...c'è un'espressione che esiste nella quale potrei usare la parola o no?


----------



## Voce

"Fare la puntura" implica già l'uso della siringa. Il "needle" a cui ti riferisci ("hypodermic needle") è l'ago della siringa con cui si fanno le punture e non quello per cucire ("sewing needle").


----------



## Voce

Potresti, volendo, aggiungere "siringa" alle frasi proposte giustamente da CPA:
_Fai una puntura a mamma con la siringa. (Oppure: "Prendi la siringa e fai una puntura a mamma").
Mamma ti fa una puntura con la siringa. (Oppure: "Passami la siringa così ti faccio una puntura)._


----------



## ChickenChicken

Ciao,

"Needle" viene quindi usato comunemente in Inglese per dire "siringa"? O si preferisce il termine "syringe"?


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Chicken - Yes "needle" is very common in English as a synonym for syringe and also for injection.
But it's very informal and I think mostly used in talking to children.  A doctor or nurse would never say it.


----------



## ChickenChicken

Thanks Joan


----------



## rrose17

I agree with Joan that the word needle for an injection or syringe is used all the time with children but it's also used a lot when talking about intravenous drug use "Needle Park", for example, or "used needles disposal", etc.


----------



## london calling

We discussed this use of "needle" recently, in a different thread, here.

Aveva partecipato anche Chicken, per cui lo sa già! Perché hai fatto la stessa domanda anche qui?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I always heard an injection called "a shot" and rarely, if ever, "a needle." Perhaps it is a mid-western thing: that where my parents were from.


----------



## london calling

AlabamaBoy said:


> I always heard an injection called "a shot" and rarely, if ever, "a needle." Perhaps it is a mid-western thing: that where my parents were from.


It's the same for me (if you have a look at the other thread you'll see what I said): the mid-west and London are obviously on the same wavelength (either that or we're just plain old-fashioned)!


----------



## Odysseus54

AlabamaBoy said:


> I always heard an injection called "a shot" and rarely, if ever, "a needle." Perhaps it is a mid-western thing: that where my parents were from.




In Miami they call it a shot - and my wife is an RN.   

If someone gets the needle, I'd say we'd be talking about a lethal injection.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Odysseus54 said:


> If someone gets the needle, I'd say we'd be talking about a lethal injection.


That's exactly what I thought. But I lived in South Florida for 17 years.


----------



## giginho

Well, guys, in Italy you can say:

Mi hanno siringato 

meaning: I've got an injection....not the lethal one but maybe a needle that hurts....like peniciline or some stuff like that.

If you wanna mean that you're injection was filled with drugs (cocaine or crap like that) you can say: "mi sono fatto una spada / pera" where using spada is more (let me say) "professional".


----------



## BristolGirl

> If you wanna mean that (you're) *your* injection was filled with drugs (cocaine or crap like that) you can say: "mi sono fatto una spada / pera" where using spada is more (let me say) "professional".



Re : needle - famous quote : 'The Needle and the Damage Done' song by Neil Young about drugs (he's Canadian !!)

Giginho - hope you don't mind the correction. 
And an addition in favour of 'shot' : injecting drugs would be 'shooting up'.


----------



## giginho

Bristol, thank you very much! 
And, talking about music, even Italy has got its Neil Young (I hope anyone of you, guys, could forgive me for this bullshit): Max Pezzali with the song: Cumuli (di roba e di spade) (heaps of drugs and needles)......sorry for comparing a master like Neil to such a plucker!!!!!!


----------



## luway

giginho said:


> Well, guys, in Italy you can say:
> 
> Mi hanno siringato



Ciao Gigi!

Io direi che in alcuni contesti (= informali) si può usare questa espressione, che comunque non è utilizzata né conosciuta da chiunque in Italia. Concordi? 

(Buon Anno! )


----------



## giginho

luway said:


> Ciao Gigi!
> 
> Io direi che in alcuni contesti (= informali) si può usare questa espressione, che comunque non è utilizzata né conosciuta da chiunque in Italia. Concordi?
> 
> (Buon Anno! )



Concordo in pieno mia cara!

Buon anno a Te, e che sia un 2012 magnifico!


----------



## Odysseus54

giginho said:


> Well, guys, in Italy you can say:
> 
> Mi hanno siringato
> 
> meaning: I've got an injection....




Vedi un po' - per me e' un'espressione gergale, che significa " they shafted me " , nel senso di buggerato o simili.

Vedo sul Garzanti che ufficialmente significa  :

_*1* introdurre l'ago di una siringa in una cavità naturale o  patologica dell'organismo per immettervi un liquido medicamentoso o, più  spesso, per svuotarla dai liquidi che vi si siano raccolti: siringare la sinovia; siringare un ascesso polmonare 
*2* (rar.) cateterizzare._


----------



## luway

Odysseus54 said:


> Vedi un po' - per me e' un'espressione gergale, che significa " they shafted me " , nel senso di buggerato o simili.
> 
> Vedo sul Garzanti che ufficialmente significa  :
> 
> _*1* introdurre l'ago di una siringa in una cavità naturale o  patologica dell'organismo per immettervi un liquido medicamentoso o, più  spesso, per svuotarla dai liquidi che vi si siano raccolti: siringare la sinovia; siringare un ascesso polmonare _
> _ *2* (rar.) cateterizzare._



Grazie Odysseus, in effetti il motivo per cui mi suonava strano come modo di dire è che finora l'avevo sentito usare solo come in #1 ("Aveva un ascesso ma gliel'hanno siringato").


----------



## giginho

MA infatti io lo intendo proprio come mi hanno fatto una puntura


----------



## luway

giginho said:


> MA infatti io lo intendo proprio come mi hanno fatto una puntura



Ri-ciao, Gigi!

La nota riguarda il fatto che in ambito medico 'siringare' non si riferisce a qualsiasi tipo di iniezione. Ad esempio, se ti viene fatto un vaccino o somministrato un antibiotico generico, non vieni 'siringato'. Lo si usa invece quando viene aspirato del liquido che può essersi formato, oppure (a quanto leggo nella definizione fornita da O.) per fare delle 'infiltrazioni'.


----------



## giginho

Ri-ciao a te e grazie per la pazienza....oggi non sono molto in forma, ma ora ho capito!

Non sapevo di questa differenza, io usavo il termine siringare anche quando mi facevo un vaccino, tipo antitetanica.... l'ignoranza è una brutta bestia!


----------



## luway

Nessun problema per quanto mi riguarda, il tuo parlarne mi ha permesso di scoprire il significato di cui ci ha parlato Odysseus ('buggerare'), che per me è nuovo (io conoscevo 'sifonare').


----------



## giginho

Anche per me è nuovo il significato di Odysseus, per "buggerare" io conoscevo "prendere in braccio" che è spiccatamente regionale


----------



## kc1005

Ciao!  È possibile dire a mia figlia "Andiamo dalla dottoressa oggi per farti fare la puntura dell'influenza così non ti ammali" se volessi dire "We are going to the doctor today so you can get a flu shot so you don't get sick"?

Grazie!


----------



## Matrap

kc1005 said:


> Ciao!  È possibile dire a mia figlia "Andiamo dalla dottoressa oggi per farti fare la puntura contro l'influenza così non ti ammali" se volessi dire "We are going to the doctor today so you can get a flu shot so you don't get sick"?
> 
> Grazie!


----------



## Fooler

kc1005 said:


> Ciao!  È possibile dire a mia figlia "Andiamo dalla dottoressa oggi per farti fare *il vaccino/la puntura contro* l'influenza così non ti ammali" se volessi dire "We are going to the doctor today so you can get a flu shot so you don't get sick"?
> 
> Grazie!



Sorry Mat, crossposted.


----------

